# Secondary Education in Fethiye



## WordBird (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone

I'm new to the forum but look forward to getting to know people. 
I'm currently in the UK but hope to move to Fethiye with my husband and daughter in the first half of next year.

I'm sure this will be the first of many questions, but I was wondering if anyone could advise me on secondary education or if anyone has information on local schools?

Many of the online links I've found were quite old and on here the questions seemed to relate mainly to primary education, so I thought the best thing would be to start my own thread.

My daughter is currently 13 years old (Year 9 in the UK when they go back after summer) and will be 14 when we move. Would she be entitled to a place in a local school and would this be free (as in the UK) or would we have to pay? Or is a private school our option? I had been told there was an international school in Fethiye but somebody else says this no longer exists.

Any advice/information gratefully received!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi WordBird,

I'm sorry I can't help with your questions but just wanted to welcome you to the forum 

My Turkish husband has just moved to the UK however we hope one day to also move to the Aegean region. So I will be interested to hear the answers to your questions!

Good luck, I hope you find the answers you are looking for!


----------



## WordBird (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you very much - that's kind. 

In the meantime, if you have any questions about life in the UK I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

As far as I know, minimum education period was raised to 12 years. But I am not sure if this law binds non-citizens. If so, your child will have to complete her cumpulsory 12 years eduction life. You can choose a free-of-charge state school or a paid private school. Private shools are monitored by education ministry. Private schools teach similar maybe the exact same lectures but you can expect more quality and more care to your child at private schools since you will be paying a good amount to buy that quality. 

I am not sure what do you mean by "secondary education". In the past "primary schools" was lasting for 5 years. One of my cousines is a teacher at a state primary school in a western city. I can contact her for you if you need to know more. Fethiye is a small city. I don't know how are the schools or what are options there. However I know you can have too many high quality options in Izmir for your child.

I want to move to the UK (permenantly if possible). It's very very hard for a Turkish citizen since UK doesn't give even a tourist visa. How can I find a job in the UK while I am in Turkey? I tried some job sites to find a job in the UK, US, NZ, AU and CA. But the employes don't want to deal with foreigners with no work visa. I am puzzled. I don't want to live in Turkey but I have to live. Because I can't go anywhere. What can I do?


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Tobefar, if you post in the UK section I'm sure you will get some good advise about visas for the UK. The moderators are very knowledgeable on UK immigration rules.

Good luck!


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I know the meaning of secondary education and you are telling the correct, usual description of sceondary education. But the education system in Turkey has been changed too many times and most of those were major changes. They still change the rules of education and the whole system became very complicated to understand even for the professionals in the industry. So, for now, nobody knows or can explain what will be the secondary education in Turkey. As far as I know, according to the latest updates on education system, every citizen must complete 12 years education. Students must complete that 12 years in 3 schools. Each of those 3 schools are expected be for 4 years. I say expected, because that may also be changed in a few years. There is no stable education system at all. They also decreased the minimum age to start the primary school. So children now can graduate from the primary school when they are 9 and they start to their second school when they are 9. It's not easy to describe that second school as a secondary education.

Education is a continous process. When you finish a school you continue with another then you complete the whole compulsory process. I am affraid that your child may lose some years in schools here. Because it will not be easy to find her next equivalent school based on her past education life, spending years in the UK schools. I am not sure if you can find a 100% compatible school here with the UK schools even with any other western country schools.

The whole education system here, from primary school to university is to memorize the knowledge and to forget all those memorized knowledge after you pass the exams and get the diploma. Students read the books, memorize some important pages, paragraphs which are expected to be asked in the exams. There is almost no reasearches, experiments in the schools. Lessons and knowlegdes are not fully objective and scientific. Islamist and some different politicial point of views affect the education. You will notice those when you come to Turkey. I can't move from the Turkey. I am so sad. I can't go anywhere since I am a citizen of third-world-like country. If I was born in Bulgaria, now I could go to the UK or could live in Bulgaria. No luck! My grand grand father came to this bad country from Bulgaria very early. Now I have to live here with Islamists. Nothing can help me. I am desperate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tobefar77 said:


> I know the meaning of secondary education and you are telling the correct, usual description of sceondary education. But the education system in Turkey has been changed too many times and most of those were major changes. They still change the rules of education and the whole system became very complicated to understand even for the professionals in the industry. So, for now, nobody knows or can explain what will be the secondary education in Turkey. As far as I know, according to the latest updates on education system, every citizen must complete 12 years education. Students must complete that 12 years in 3 schools. Each of those 3 schools are expected be for 4 years. I say expected, because that may also be changed in a few years. There is no stable education system at all. They also decreased the minimum age to start the primary school. So children now can graduate from the primary school when they are 9 and they start to their second school when they are 9. It's not easy to describe that second school as a secondary education.
> 
> Education is a continous process. When you finish a school you continue with another then you complete the whole compulsory process. I am affraid that your child may lose some years in schools here. Because it will not be easy to find her next equivalent school based on her past education life, spending years in the UK schools. I am not sure if you can find a 100% compatible school here with the UK schools even with any other western country schools.
> 
> The whole education system here, from primary school to university is to memorize the knowledge and to forget all those memorized knowledge after you pass the exams and get the diploma. Students read the books, memorize some important pages, paragraphs which are expected to be asked in the exams. There is almost no reasearches, experiments in the schools. Lessons and knowlegdes are not fully objective and scientific. Islamist and some different politicial point of views affect the education. You will notice those when you come to Turkey. I can't move from the Turkey. I am so sad. I can't go anywhere since I am a citizen of third-world-like country. If I was born in Bulgaria, now I could go to the UK or could live in Bulgaria. No luck! My grand grand father came to this bad country from Bulgaria very early. Now I have to live here with Islamists. Nothing can help me. I am desperate.


If you wish to move to the UK then posting on the Turkey pages isnt really going to help as most posters on here actually want to live and be in Turkey. So perhaps you'll get more help on the British page Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad and its best to start your own thread

Jo xx


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

jojo said:


> If you wish to move to the UK then posting on the Turkey pages isnt really going to help as most posters on here actually want to live and be in Turkey. So perhaps you'll get more help on the British page Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad and its best to start your own thread
> 
> Jo xx


Yeah I wish to migrate somewhere else. That's only one point. Because the OP was willing to share info about UK since he/she was a British. I am still trying to help the OP. I shared correct, objective info about the education system in Turkey. Can't you see there is noone apart from me who shared any info asked by the OP? Why you are judging me or my negative comments about Turkey? Is it forbidden to share to negative but real info about a country? We don't have a free speech right in Turkey. All the journalists are in jails in this country. I am affraid there is no free speech in this forum as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tobefar77 said:


> you still don't get the idea i am trying to share. Yes I wish to migrate somewhere else. That's only one point. Because the OP was willing to share info about UK since he/she was a British. I am still trying to help the OP. I shared correct, objective info about the education system in Turkey. Can't you see there is noone apart from me who shared any info asked by the OP? Why you are judging me or my negative comments about Turkey? Is it forbidden to share to negative but real info about a country? We don't have a free speech right in Turkey. All the journalists are in jails in this country. I am affraid there is no free speech in this forum as well.


Er........... I was just trying to help you get the answers you were looking for. Its nice that you've contributed and yes thats what forums are about. Theres no need to be hostile about it!?!

Jo xxx


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

jojo said:


> Er........... I was just trying to help you get the answers you were looking for. Its nice that you've contributed and yes thats what forums are about. Theres no need to be hostile about it!?!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's nice to hear the confirmation of free speech is okay in this forum. I know the UK has its own section. I don't know exactly why but I feel I have to look for a personal, private help to move from Turkey to the UK and other developed countries since their doors are open only to the citizens of other developed countries not for the citizens of poor countries like Turkey. That's why the UK section didn't help me much. I need to have a few millions to move to the UK. That was what I learned. If I was born in the US I could move to the UK easier. So I think I need a private help or play more 6/49 lotto to be a millionaire.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tobefar77 said:


> It's nice to hear the confirmation of free speech is okay in this forum. I know the UK has its own section. I don't know exactly why but I feel I have to look for a personal, private help to move from Turkey to the UK and other developed countries since their doors are open only to the citizens of other developed countries not for the citizens of poor countries like Turkey. That's why the UK section didn't help me much. I need to have a few millions to move to the UK. That was what I learned. If I was born in the US I could move to the UK easier. So I think I need a private help or play more 6/49 lotto to be a millionaire.


No private help is available and many, many Turkish citizens move there. The UK (certainly its people) arent too happy right now to share the few jobs available with foreigners, so the rules have been tightened up I believe - but it has nothing to do with nationality - only inasmuch as you're not an EU citizen and therefore need a visa. 

But this is all issues that should be dealt with on the British Forum. If you have a look thru there, you'll find a lot of information explaining the visa assessments and criteria

Jo xxx


----------



## Helen 123 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Hello wordbird*

I am new to this website. I moved to Turkey in 2003 I know a long time ago . My daughter was 12 at the time . I enrolled her in a school in Fethiye , a private school near the coach station. It all seemed ok at first there were several other English children there however the school was not geared up for the children. They tried to teach them but uk children are very different . In the end the children just learnt Turkish and nothing else. I bought my daughter back to the uk. The dream is a lot different to the reality and at the end of the day my daughters education came first, she is now on the road to a brighter future which would have been impossible in Turkey. I wish all the best.


----------



## WordBird (Jul 29, 2013)

Helen 123 said:


> I am new to this website. I moved to Turkey in 2003 I know a long time ago . My daughter was 12 at the time . I enrolled her in a school in Fethiye , a private school near the coach station. It all seemed ok at first there were several other English children there however the school was not geared up for the children. They tried to teach them but uk children are very different . In the end the children just learnt Turkish and nothing else. I bought my daughter back to the uk. The dream is a lot different to the reality and at the end of the day my daughters education came first, she is now on the road to a brighter future which would have been impossible in Turkey. I wish all the best.


Thanks Helen. It's one of those things we need to investigate I guess.
I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you but I do appreciate you sharing your experience.


----------



## cheryll (Aug 24, 2013)

*Introduction*

Hello I'm new to this forum. I am looking to move to Fethiye very soon with my family and would love to talk to people already living in Fethiye.


----------

